# FS: Fluval Ebi/Misc Stuff



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello,

Available after this Thursday(August 8th), i will have a Fluval Ebi setup for sale.Everything goes including the bio media,substrate(if you want it), and even the box.I will give it a good clean before it leaves my hands.

Asking $40.00 for it, pick up only, and first come-first serve.Any questions feel free to PM me ****** SOLD***** SOLD****

**** Update****

Ive come across a few other items i have no use for, and decided to add them here instead of a separate post

Hydor Koralia 3 850 GPH power head with front shield : $20.00

Marina Betta heaters 8 watt : $ 5.00 each i have 3 , and they are good for up to 2 gallons of water i think, could be wrong.Self functioning no controls ***** SOLD****

Marina Betta betta kits 2Litres/.5 Gallon used briefly to house a few: $5.00 each, have three and all have gravel/food/stones to come with if you want ****SOLD*****

Ill be posting photos of the items tonight, once i get home, thanks again

Luke


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Bumping it up


----------



## Kyee (Jul 24, 2012)

Any pictures?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hopefully have some up for ya in the next day or two , just a hectic week for me!



Kyee said:


> Any pictures?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Updated, and a bump


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just posting a few photos as requested, sorry it took a while


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Throw any offers my way, would like some closet space back


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump it goes!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Found another Ebi PC light fixture, so the entire unit now comes complete.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Bumping it up, items still available


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Should of confirmed in my first post that this unit is USED hence the price, does not come with food-conditioner-mineral content.All else is included in the box.


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

May I know the set temperature for the Marina Betta heater?

Thanks!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

According to the Hagen site, .5 gallon setup the temps will reach 30C , a 1 gallon setup will reach 26C this obviously based on a ambient room temperature 22C.This is correct as i was always monitoring all my betta setups with a digital therometer.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Weekend discount for Saturday/Sunday on the EBI $35.00, goes back to $40.00 Monday! Pick up only sorry


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Discount again for this weekend $35.00 FIRM ! Please do not low ball me, ask for other items to be included, or dropped off.Not here to waste your time or mine,my entire week is busy enough.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I can't believe this is still available! this is great deal! if it wasn't my apistos, I would pick this up in a heartbeat! free bump for a good person..


----------



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi, I'm interested in your Fluval Ebi tank, I sent you a PM with a few questions.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Taramin, sorry but someone came by and purchased it thanks for the interest! Posting has been updated , EBI is sold!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hydor Koralia is still available , any one interested?


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I will take the koralia... sent you a pm


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

The Hydor Koralia is still available, i will apologize to this whom sent pm's as i was to quick with deleting previous and erased a few i shouldn't of.Still here if anyone is interested.

Thanks , Luke


----------

